# Quelles sont vos solutions pour couper le son sous safari ?



## Saf (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe un plug-in ou une appli qui permette de couper le son sous safari ?

L'idée serait que lorsque je surfe et que j'ai plusieurs sites ouverts certains jouent automatiquement des sons, je puisse choisir de couper ou non ces sons (quand bien entendu, l'option mute n'existe pas)

Cordialement

Saf


----------



## didonec (16 Mars 2010)

Salut, essais ça en plus je crois bien qu'il est gratos maintenant !!!
http://www.macmusic.org/software/view.php/lang/fr/id/788/Detour
Bye.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Le sujet avait été évoqué dans une news il y a un an : "Safari : surfer en silence". Apparemment (je suis prudent, parce que je n'ai pas testé), le logiciel *Audio Hijack* permettrait, parmi de nombreuses autres fonctions, de faire cela. *Detour*, du même éditeur, n'existe qu'en version PPC.


*Note du modo :* et le sujet ne doit pas être évoqué dans "Applications" ! On déménage !


----------

